# Locking the shutter wheel



## tecboy (Jun 20, 2014)

Is there a way to lock the shutter wheel on my 70D?  I can't keep my finger and my hand off that shutter wheel.


----------



## Dao (Jun 20, 2014)

If you mean the wheel next to the shutter ...  then ...  I do not believe you can lock it.    (except  super glue)


----------



## Overread (Jun 20, 2014)

You can  use the menu to change the function of the wheel next to the shutter button, but you can't lock it out. The only wheel you can lock is the one on the back of the camera. That said its far easier to learn to not hit the wheel rather than lock it out because then when you do need it you'd have to fiddle turning it back on again


----------



## SCraig (Jun 20, 2014)

Piece of electrical tape over the wheel should take care of it.  Or you could do like most people and just not hit it.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Is there a way to lock the shutter wheel on my 70D?  *I can't keep my finger and my hand off that shutter wheel*.



Is that what they are calling it now, the shutter wheel?   What happened to the Chicken?   Did he get choked to death???

A blind photographer with a hairy palm  is a pitiful sight to see.


----------

